# Swift - Bessacarr Control Panel - Stopped working



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Ran the interior lights for about 15 minutes this evening (Not connected to mains), and then turned everything off before powering down at the control panel (holding the power switch in until it went dead)
Had to return to van to find some items and cannot get any power either from leisure battery or cab battery. The control panel will not light up.
Managed to get steps in by starting engine, but now have no lights, pump etc

I know the leisure battery was showing 12.5 volts before I switched off.

Have checked trips, and nothing is out of place there.

Off on a weeks holiday at the weekend (or so we thought), so could do with an early solution. Anybody got any ideas, recommendations or has this control panel popped its clogs?



Further update - tried again at 23.30 still no life in the control panel and no power to habitation


Otto


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

This is unfortunately a common problem with this panel. Swift changed the design twice before moving to a new model in 2009.

If you pull off the silver plastic trim around the edge of the control panel, it pings off quite easy. You will find 4 small screws holding the panel in place, remove these screws. Once you have the panel off you will see two connector blocks. Unclip these blocks by pressing the little plastic retaining clip on the side and pull them off. 

You will see a small round battery on the panel. It's about the size of a 5 pence coin. Gently lift the metal bar holding it down, being carefull not to bend it too far. Let the battery drop out. Leave it out a few minutes then pop it back in and reconnect it.

I hope this works for you. It normally does the trick. You should contact Swift for a new panel. I had to do this a few times with the last van I had.

Good luck,

Stewart


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

We have had this problem twice in our 2008 E510, solution is to remove the 40A in line fuse which in our case is in the offside underseat locker against the side wall of the van (not the boiler compartment), count to 10 then replace it. I take it this is the power supply to the control panel and powering off and on again resets it. Works for us! Good luck

Bob


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Good morning Bob & Stewart

Many thanks for the advice

Never been patient enough for diagnosis so tried both recommendations, and when I plugged it back in - hey presto - a little click from the back of the van and pretty lights back on the panel - sorted

That's what I like about MHF members, there's always somebody to get you out of a sticky spot

Have a great day 

Paul


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Otto,

I think the two obvious solutions have already been advised, the first being to reset the panel, but removing all power to the vehicle (leisure battery, cab battery and MHU). 

If this reset does not help, then I would double check the fuses and more importantly the battery condition. While it is unlikely that both batteries are below the minimum 10.75V, it could be worth a check.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for your response Ash

I have it working now, but will monitor it next time we're away

Batteries are holding their charge well; I think it was just a glitch

Regards

Paul


----------

